# So there is this store in Boston.



## Steve H (Jan 25, 2020)

That has veggies that I've never heard of.




















Except the Turmeric and the Oyster mushroom. Never seen them fresh. Didn't buy any of that stuff.

And I founds these.







I bought these. I'm thinking about some spicy vinegar with these guys. Have to see just how hot they are. I'm reading 50,000 to 100,00 SHU.


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2020)

Steve that is the Thai Birdseye I started some seeds from them yesterday
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2020)

Steve if you want to test that put about 3 Tbspn of vinegar in a small bowl,add 1 pepper break it with a fork,if you have any pork rinds dip 1 in and taste.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks Richie. I'll try that when I get home.


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Richie. I'll try that when I get home.


R U in Boston now ?
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Jan 25, 2020)

tropics said:


> R U in Boston now ?
> Richie


 Yes we are. Got here yesterday.


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Yes we are. Got here yesterday.


Your about 35 minutes away,I use to go their when my kids were in college 
Richie
Be safe driving home


----------



## Steve H (Jan 25, 2020)

tropics said:


> Your about 35 minutes away,I use to go their when my kids were in college
> Richie
> Be safe driving home



Thanks Richie, we got into Boston about 2:30 yesterday afternoon. The traffic was horrendous!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 25, 2020)

A Bitter Melon is in the same family as Cucumber,BUT the name says it all. The stuff is BITTER! It's a vegetable common in Asian Cuisine, especially Chinese Dishes and gets stir-fried.  Take a lot of Spice, Salt and Sugar to balance the bitter flavor. Fresh Turmeric is used in Indian Cuisine and some Asian Curry Pastes. It also used for its medicinal properties. Those Thai Chiles are pretty potent. Not Habanero hot but pretty warm. They do have a great flavor. They are an ingredient in Thai Red Curry Paste and an addition to many dishes...JJ


----------



## normanaj (Jan 25, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Richie, we got into Boston about 2:30 yesterday afternoon. The traffic was horrendous!


No way...the Big Dig fixed all that!

Market Basket is a great store,shop the Fall River store every weekend.

If you make it down RI way give me a shout.I got a brisket coming off the smoker in about a half hour!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 25, 2020)

normanaj said:


> No way...the Big Dig fixed all that!
> 
> Market Basket is a great store,shop the Fall River store every weekend.
> 
> If you make it down RI way give me a shout.I got a brisket coming off the smoker in about a half hour!



Thanks! Not doing RI this time around. But thanks for the offer! I'll keep your offer in mind!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 27, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> A Bitter Melon is in the same family as Cucumber,BUT the name says it all. The stuff is BITTER! It's a vegetable common in Asian Cuisine, especially Chinese Dishes and gets stir-fried.  Take a lot of Spice, Salt and Sugar to balance the bitter flavor. Fresh Turmeric is used in Indian Cuisine and some Asian Curry Pastes. It also used for its medicinal properties. Those Thai Chiles are pretty potent. Not Habanero hot but pretty warm. They do have a great flavor. They are an ingredient in Thai Red Curry Paste and an addition to many dishes...JJ



Thanks Jimmy. Didn't see your post before. So, it should make  decent spicy vinegar I would guess. I'll find out in 2 days. I'll have a busy Wednesday between this, getting the CB smoked. And doing the Bloody Mary sticks.


----------

